# Camo bows allowed in target shoots?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

No. None that I know of. A little off topic, but it's pretty much run what ya brung except for maybe sights and stabs. Marlow won one of biggest indoor shoots in the world (Lancaster's) shooting screw in points. LOL


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

World Archery doesn't allow camouflage equipment. USAA/NFAA might allow it, I don't know.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Z3R0 said:


> World Archery doesn't allow camouflage equipment. USAA/NFAA might allow it, I don't know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


I think they relaxed some of the camo rules..... at least in USA Archery.....


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

So in Canada, camo isn’t allowed at nationals.
Most other shoots your fine to bring a camo bow.


----------

